# Breathing issue?



## ellie2 (May 8, 2011)

Im sorry to keep posting new threads....I just had another question. I just changed the water about an hour ago and since i did my betta has been slightly opening his mouth to breathe and keeps opening his mouth very wide every couple minutes as if he is gasping or yawning. I dont know what is wrong  Is he having a hard time breathing? he isnt coming up to the surface a bunch to get air or anything, he just seems to be breathing with his mouth open under water.


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

I'd love to know this too; mine opens his mouth almost constantly, but doesn't go to the surface for air a ton or gasps at the surface or anything.. 
I just assumed it's like some fish that open their mouths at you a lot, I figured some bettas do and some don't and mine just does.. 
anyone know the answer to this?


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Does it look like they are "yawning"?


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

mine just opens and closes his mouth, kindof fast pace, not upset though, kindof like blinking, but you know, with his mouth >.<; 
he does blow a bubble sometimes without releasing it and just closing his mouth again, and I was wondering on that one. 
but usually it;s just like a blinking kindof thing x-x with mine anyway ><


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hey everyone, if your bettas don't show any other signs of distress and aren't swimming up close to the surface like they are oxygen-starved, I'd say they are just exhibiting some natural betta behavior no one's noticed before. It's possible there are microscopic organisms in the water that the betta is feeding on. Or perhaps they are "tasting" the water to make sure the quality is still good? Like the way cats pull back their lips in the flehmen response.


----------



## ellie2 (May 8, 2011)

thanks for the responses.... mine does the opening and closing super fast in the water too when he wants food or is excited but this time he has his mouth just parted slightly open only closing it a little like he is literally breathing or like he is in distress. This started after i transfered him from a container where he was just hanging out in his old water while i cleaned his tank. Then i took a fish net and scooped him out and i know that stressed him out so he was breathing with his mouth open underwater really heavily, its been a couple hours and he is doing it still just not as intensely. So im guessing it is stress? It definetely isnt something i have seen before and it concerned me. I thought maybe it was the water so i changed it again. I use Stress coat and betta revive when i change water. I also keep the temp at 76- 80 degrees always.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, sounds like stress all right. Does he swim while doing that or just hang there? Hopefully the Stress Coat will kick in soon and calm him down. Get well soon, little betta buddy!


----------



## ellie2 (May 8, 2011)

Is there anyway that I can change the water without stressing him out so much ?


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

For smaller water changes try using an airhose to syphon the water out with. I placed a straw to the end of my airhose to make it a little longer and with that I could easily clean the gravel as well. For the big changes - 100% ones - try to catch him in a cup - the nets stress them out a lot. My boys are so relaxed tho, I can just do a 75% water change with them in the tank - they think my gravel vac is a toy and they try to play with it. They also love nibbling on my arms when I work in the tank. But I know some fish dont like to be in the tank when your working on it so it might be better to remove him.


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

thanks Sakura ^-^

Ellie- 
yeah they had good suggestions, just watch him for stress stripe/ other signs when you first introduce the siphon and be careful not to catch him in it, see how he reacts to it and all ^-^
and if he doesn't like you poking in his tank try the cup method, it is less stressful ^-^; and he might even be willing to swim into it ^-^; I know mine tries to sometimes when I'm scooping out water x3; 
you might could bribe him into it ;3
then just gently lift it up and cover it.
when you put it in to catch him watch the air bubbles, I forgot which way is best to tilt it in, 
but if you're not careful they'll stick and make bubbles in the water really big that might freak him out >.<


make sure water it similar temp when you add him into new water ^-^


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Ellie, is he eating anything? Perhaps he has something stuck in his throat, some dirt or a small particle of food, and he's moving his mouth to try and dislodge it? Kind of like when we humans get something stuck in our back teeth . . .


----------



## gbose (Dec 2, 2010)

ellie2 said:


> Is there anyway that I can change the water without stressing him out so much ?


I suggest you leave him in the tank while changing the water (provided you leave enough of the old water in so he can swim around). I think taking them out is much more stressfull.

GB


----------

